# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1 объявляет о начале отборочных

## Labs

TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1 спешит объявить о начале отборочных турниров по киберспортивным дисциплинам и мобильным играм. Финальная встреча победителей отборочных пройдет 5 апреля в ТРЦ «Мега» (Химки) на фестивале TECHLABS CUP.

*Dota 2*

Первый сезон TECHLABS CUP 2014 станет настоящим праздником для любителей легендарной киберспортивной дисциплины Dota 2! Восемь команд: Power Rangers, Virtus.pro, Relax, Next.KZ, Ahead, Cleave, Insane Gaming, THERETRY – были выбраны организаторами фестиваля для встречи в отборочном турнире. Квалификации пройдут по системе Double Elimination с форматом матча Best of three. Две лучшие команды пройдут на финал TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1, где встретятся с Team Empire и RoX.KiS. Общий призовой фонд турнира Dota 2 составит $20 000. Так же впервые на фестивале будет отдельная сцена для Dota 2. Следим за ходом событий квалификации уже с 24 марта. 

*Призовой фонд:*

• 1 место – $10000 + квота на TECHLABS CUP Grand Final 2014
• 2 место – $5000
• 3 место – $3000
• 4 место – $2000

*Starcraft 2*

C 2014 года отдельный киберспортивный проект ASUS eSport Universe входит в состав TECHLABS CUP и представляет официальную дисциплину Starcraft 2.

Специально для любителей популярных компьютерных игр производитель с мировым именем создал сверхмощные ноутбуки ASUS серии G. Участники финала будут бороться за титул победителя на ноутбуках ASUS G750, которые позволят продемонстрировать киберспортсменам максимум игровых навыков и профессионализма. Кроме того каждый присутствующий на фестивале сможет оценить мощность ноутбуков ASUS серии G, применив технику на практике.

«За три года существования проекта ASUS eSport Universe мы прошли большой путь. В самом начале мы пробовали вести его как отдельное мероприятие, затем на протяжении нескольких лет проект был включен в состав студенческой МКЛ (Московская киберспортивная лига). В конце прошлого года, оценив все результаты, мы решили оптимизировать наши проекты, связанные с геймингом, и объединили eSport Universe и Techlabs Cup, что видится нам интересным экспериментом. Надеюсь, что зрители оценят отдельный турнир по Starcraft 2 и нашу free 2 play зону, созданную специально для любителей Dota 2. Все желающие смогут принять участие в открытых сражениях и выиграть ценные призы», – отметила Лавина Полеес, менеджер проекта Techlabs Cup от компании ASUS.

За основной приз – $2500 и две квоты на DreamHack Summer 2014 (Швеция) – предстоит сразиться четырем игрокам, двумя из которых являются Empire.Happy и RoX.KiS.LiveZerg. Оставшиеся два финалиста определятся в ходе отборочных на GSL.TV. Финальная встреча по Starcraft 2 пройдет на отдельной сцене генерального партнера TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1 – компании ASUS. 

*Призовой фонд:*

• 1 место – $1500 + квота на DreamHack Summer 2014 (Швеция)
• 2 место – $500 + квота на DreamHack Summer 2014 (Швеция)
• 3 место – $300
• 4 место – $200

*World of Tanks*

4.900$ и 430 тысяч игрового золота будет разыграно на турнире по World of Tanks. Все желающие смогут принять участие в нём на платформе GSL.TV. Система турнира – Single Elimination. Формат: серия из 3 матчей. Финалисты сыграют на главной сцене TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1 в серии из 7 боев. Формат финала в этот раз будет немного необычен. Каждый бой будет стоить победителю $700.

*Призовой фонд:*

• 1-2 место – 4.900$
• 3-4 место – 75.000 золота
• 5-8 – 40.000 золота
• 9-16 – 15.000 золота

*Мобильный Чемпионат*

В рамках TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1 пройдет Первый в СНГ Чемпионат по мобильным играм. Среди представленных дисциплин будут полюбившиеся многим: C.H.A.O.S и Asphalt 8. Как и в киберспорте, участники мобильного чемпионата будут сражаться за крупные денежные призы, обладателями которых станут лучшие в каждой из игр. 

Принять участие в воздушных боях симулятора C.H.A.O.S сможет каждый желающий. Отборочные туры пройдут 22-23 марта и 29-30 марта. Ознакомиться с правилами и форматом проведения можно на официальной странице чемпионата в ближайшие дни. Общий призовой фонд, который будет разыгран в финале этой дисциплины, составит $3000.

*Призовой фонд:*

• 1 место – $1500
• 2 место – $1000
• 3 место – $500

Всех любителей симуляторов игровых гонок организаторы Мобильного Чемпионата  приглашают сразиться в Asphalt 8 на площадке самого фестиваля без предварительных отборочных турниров и регистрации. Спешите испытать свою удачу 5 апреля в ТРЦ «Мега» (Химки).

На отдельной сцене пройдет чемпионат по Tank Domination. В финал соревнований будут приглашены 8 кланов, которые продемонстрировали наилучший результат в танковых сражениях. Выберут счастливчиков разработчики игры. Общий призовой фонд составит $3000 и будет разыгран среди трех лидеров. Команды, которые не попадут в список победителей, получат игровую валюту, а также памятные призы от разработчиков.

*Призовой фонд:*

• 1 место – $1500
• 2 место – $1000
• 3 место – $500

Будьте в теме! Следите за новостями фестиваля на нашем сайте и на сайте организаторов фестиваля! 

Официальная страница чемпионата: www.techlabs.pro
Официальная группа вКонтакте: www.vk.com/techlabscup
Официальная группа Facebook: www.facebook.com/techlabscup
Официальная страница в Twitter: https://twitter.com/techlabs_event
Официальный канал YouTube: www.youtube.com/techlabscuptv

----------

